# 366 Big Block



## cedar (Mar 11, 2014)

I am looking for a used dump truck to haul about 4-5 tons of wood and pull a trailer and loader that weight about 6 tons combined. There are a number of mid-80's GMC 7000 single axle dump trucks with the 366 big block for sale within about a 3 hours drive. I don't expect to use the truck daily or put a lot of miles on the truck, so I thought a gas engine might work for my needs. Anyone have experience with this truck and engine and could post their opinion?


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Mar 11, 2014)

6 tons of trailer and a full dump truck load of wood with a 366? That's quite a lot to ask of a gas engine especially on those hills in VA. How much are they asking for the truck?


----------



## cedar (Mar 11, 2014)

Most of the trucks are in the 5k range.


----------



## TC262 (Mar 13, 2014)

Truck full of wood or loader on trailer you'd be fine on flat ground. But I don't think it would like both. Then as already mentioned throw in some hills, don't expect to get up to the speed limit.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

My bucket gots a 366 in it and it's a dog. Alot of his around here I gotta crawl up In first gear. My dt466 will pull the hill in 3rd gear.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 13, 2014)

I drive school bus part time, and we have over 60 buses with the 366 and 4 spd auto trans. These old buses are mid 90's models and have taken a real beating over the years. The 366 engines seem almost indestructable. Most have around 200,000 miles +or-, and are still generally troublefree.
However, as stated above, they are real DOGS when it comes to power. Every time I pull out onto the Interstate from an entrance ramp, I think I might get run over. With a load of students, it can take nearly 2 miles to get up to 55MPH, on level road. Even further if you are going upgrade. 
Great, durable engine, just very weak on power, especially with an auto transmission.
Jeff


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Mar 13, 2014)

Buy the truck then swap in a stroker 496 big block..problem solved..


----------



## 513yj (Mar 14, 2014)

A mid 80's topkick with a 366 would probably do what you want but one with a 427 would be much better. With the 366 you could pull a trailer and haul wood in it but you also might look out the window and see a snail passing you.


----------



## cedar (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will look for a 427 or dt466.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 15, 2014)

All good advise. I concur. If you were moving say 2 cords at a time there would be no problem.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 16, 2014)

I love 366s gears can make a huge difference in perceived power. One has 6.50s wound out to 3k at 55mph other has 5.37s and it'll run 70mph with enough road... Both with split rear 5 speeds which gives you a 10 speed.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Mar 18, 2014)

As pro94lt said, gears make a huge difference.
I had a 78 GMC 6500 with the 366. It had an 18ft box that would be routinely loaded with chips or logs and had 10000 lbs of skid steer and trailer behind it. It wouldn't set any speed records but it was perfectly capable of the load. Just remember its a truck not a race car.


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a 2 73 chevy c65 tandam dump trucks both same exact trucks except one had a 427 other 366 i hauled 15 tons of dirt comming from a stop turn going straight up the river bridge the 427 would walk up the bridge the 366 would crawl the 366 got a little better gas milage but not enough to brag about the 427 got 7mpg the 366 got about 7.5 mpg they both were good engines with the 5 speedwith a 2 speed


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 8, 2014)

Had a 85 c65 with a 454 the 366 to me was a lot better the 454 used oil from the time it was bought new out of the crate


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 8, 2014)

366 loves being ran wide open. I ran one of mine from an east Tennessee all the way to little rock wide open. Never missed a beat. Longest 18 hours of my life.


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 8, 2014)

Dont do what i did i had to move my loader from the dirt pit with my tag trailer so i decided to load the truck with a half a load of dirt and load the loader on the trailer the loader was a allis chalmers hd7g crawler weighed about 14 tons the dot was on vacation and it was a sunday morning well the 366 did fine the front shaft of the transmission didnt twisted off in the clutchplate got the other truck hauled the loader and went back and pulled the truck back to the shop


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 8, 2014)

Dot loves Sundays here. Only off first Monday of each month...


----------



## rednecksawman (Apr 8, 2014)

The dot always goes on vacation when the farmers are harvesting crops im sure its a paid vacation lol back then they had ford station wagons with scales in the back a few years ago i was in nashville coming back to little rock with a load of seed i was driving for a buddy of mine that does otr and did it just to help him out i didnt know about that scale about 90 miles east of memphis blew right past it had my but puckered all the way home to little rock lol


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 8, 2014)

I know what you mean. Got a app now for scales....


----------



## amscontr (May 6, 2014)

We had a few 366 engines they pulled ok. Had a 427 Tall Deck with a Fuller 613 13 speed behind it and it would pull like a raped ape. If it were me I'd be looking for the International T 444E same as a 7.3 Powerstroke with a deep reduction 13 speed or 8LL.


----------

